
Berkshire investors reject climate change report - hellofunk
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/the-latest-buffett-arrives-for-berkshire-hathaway-meeting/2016/04/30/cb606d42-0ed8-11e6-bc53-db634ca94a2a_story.html
======
bassman9000
_CEO Warren Buffett says he agrees that dealing with climate change is
important for society, but he doesn’t think climate change creates serious
risks for Berkshire’s insurance businesses._

 _Buffett says the fact that Berkshire generally writes insurance policies for
one-year periods allows it to regularly re-evaluate risks, such as climate
change._

Misleading title.

------
blue_dinner
Why would they accept it?

Most scientific climate change reports call for massive problems in a century,
not a year. All of the people that voted will be long dead and we don't really
know what things will be like in 100 years.

